# What is your Wash Instruction set up?



## dheirdesigns (Jan 4, 2010)

What are your set ups when doing wash instructions?
Screen mesh?
Are your inks mixed with anything?
Do you have different color wash for white/grey/black tees?


Thanks


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Most at the first time, every cloth have different color wash.


----------

